# Hurricane Irma...



## Devildoc (Sep 3, 2017)

....round two?  Some very interesting models.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks like I will be seeing some state active duty monies soon.. fun fun


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll be in LOVELY cocoa beach tomorrow until the 18th or so. On a jump trip. 

I mean, Atlantic coast, what could go wrong??


----------



## Grunt (Sep 3, 2017)

I hope the worst of it curves back out to sea! I don't wish hurricanes on anyone in the US.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 3, 2017)

I hope it does spin off back to sea....

HURRICANE IRMA


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 3, 2017)

We are gearing up for this now, even if it doesn't come up the Atlantic coast I'd rather have a shit ton of water and canned goods just in case.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 4, 2017)

Agree....I ran out of beer during Mathew....this will not happen again.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'd rather have a shit ton of water and canned goods just in case.



Yep.  Winter is coming....


----------



## Gunz (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't need more rain. I'm gonna get it unless this bitch curves N.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 4, 2017)

Models keep pushing this storm further west. Which is good for I live, not so good for the Gulf States. Which really stinks, I have a lot of family in Biloxi, Gulfport, Long Beach, and Waveland Mississippi. And I know a lot of you guys are down that way too.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 4, 2017)

Read today that there's a 45% chance it stays on the coast, 45% chance it heads further east out to sea, or 10% it hits the gulf coast states.


----------



## Dame (Sep 4, 2017)

Our company trip of the year heads to St Thomas tomorrow. I opted not to go on the trip this year based on the season they chose.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 4, 2017)

All this hurricanin' and namin' tells me wymmin are to be feared....


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 4, 2017)

Tex/Mex border,
That said we really do not need another TX/LA strike.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> I hope it does spin off back to sea....
> 
> HURRICANE IRMA



This model really concerns me. Storms tend to curve north, so that one passing so close to the keys means it could cut up and hit FL. Bonus points: I live in Orlando and start vacation next Tuesday.


----------



## Scarecrow (Sep 4, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> All this hurricanin' and namin' tells me wymmin are to be feared....



Our cyclones are mostly named after women because they howl and scream when they come, and they take the house when they leave.

Wishing all those in the affected area all the best. Mother Nature has been a real bitch there this past week.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

While I have no worries of hurricanes here in Minnesota, I do have to tangle with the occasional multi-day thunderstorm related power outage or winter blizzard.

I have always had an acceptable stock of water/food <stored> in the house, but today I added to the water supply just in case.  Tomorrow I am going to add a few extra gallons of fuel for the generator.

Seeing how some act in times of trouble, it just makes sense.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> This model really concerns me. Storms tend to curve north, so that one passing so close to the keys means it could cut up and hit FL. Bonus points: I live in Orlando and start vacation next Tuesday.


Most of the models agreeing is a bad sign for you guys.
Strong Hi is keeping it south for now, but will also allow it to crawl up your coast.
Strong (very early) cold front going through TX in the next 24-48 hrs would also tend to move things away from us, we have to see if the front hangs around after passing or weakens.


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> Bonus points: I live in Orlando and start vacation next Tuesday.


No you don't, you start SAD... so get your kayaks out, you've trained for this. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> This model really concerns me. Storms tend to curve north, so that one passing so close to the keys means it could cut up and hit FL. Bonus points: I live in Orlando and start vacation next Tuesday.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Most of the models agreeing is a bad sign for you guys.
> Strong Hi is keeping it south for now, but will also allow it to crawl up your coast.
> Strong (very early) cold front going through TX in the next 24-48 hrs would also tend to move things away from us, we have to see if the front hangs around after passing or weakens.



I thought as much. As you know, the gulf stream usually turns them north and into the Carolinas. Looking at the NOAA map posted earlier, the "bubble" begins to curve later in the week. I told my wife that we'll keep an eye on it but be ready to leave Friday morning. We're also far enough inland that things will suck, but shouldn't be catastrophic.
Wind damage and the poss of power are our greatest threats. We're on high ground so flooding isn't a concern.



ke4gde said:


> No you don't, you start SAD... so get your kayaks out, you've trained for this. :wall::wall::wall:


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! Thanks for that miserable blast from my past.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 5, 2017)

Will trade fire for water....  plenty of fire here...  notsomuuch on airborne water...


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 5, 2017)

Scarecrow said:


> Our cyclones are mostly named after women because they howl and scream when they come, and they take the house when they leave.
> 
> Wishing all those in the affected area all the best. Mother Nature has been a real bitch there this past week.



Now, now...


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2017)

This is becoming a real shit show.

Hurricane Irma Models View | Hurricane and Hurricane coverage from MyFoxHurricane.com






HURRICANE IRMA


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 5, 2017)

Current models show the west coast of Florida getting hammered, then cruising north.  Of course, as big as it is, all of Florida will be hit.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2017)

Fucking Cat 5.

The stores around here are already running out of bottled water.

Fucking fuck-all. Get back out to sea, you bitch.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm weighing leaving tomorrow to beat the storm and evac with my wife or sticking with the plan to go back on Tuesday....based upon weather models. Ugh.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> We're also far enough inland that things will suck, but shouldn't be catastrophic.



Don't be so sure, brother, with a Cat 5. I was in Charlotte, NC some 200-250 miles inland
when Hugo hit Charleston, SC...and Hugo toppled hundreds of huge old Live Oaks and blew roofs off even as far inland as we were. And Hugo was a Cat 4.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> I thought as much. As you know, the gulf stream usually turns them north and into the Carolinas. Looking at the NOAA map posted earlier, the "bubble" begins to curve later in the week. I told my wife that we'll keep an eye on it but be ready to leave Friday morning. We're also far enough inland that things will suck, but shouldn't be catastrophic.
> Wind damage and the poss of power are our greatest threats. We're on high ground so flooding isn't a concern.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Thanks for that miserable blast from my past.


The Atlantic High is driving Irma, that and any CONUS systems.



AWP said:


> I'm weighing leaving tomorrow to beat the storm and evac with my wife or sticking with the plan to go back on Tuesday....based upon weather models. Ugh.



Go early, you still get time with your wife, and you are there "just in case".
Tell your wife to get enough gas for one full tank, then fill the vehicles up.  We still have lines, but the generator gas I bought is saving our asses.

FWIW- Evac to the NW (i.e. panhandle), go see @racing_kitty


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Don't be so sure, brother, with a Cat 5. I was in Charlotte, NC some 200-250 miles inland
> when Hugo hit Charleston, SC...and Hugo toppled hundreds of huge old Live Oaks and blew roofs off even as far inland as we were. And Hugo was a Cat 4.



Hugo had less time and less land to dissipate, if this bitch rides up Florida, it _should_ start running out of steam pretty quickly once it hits Georgia.

But, shit happens, and they can stay formed well inland, so there is that....


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2017)

Me: You need to evacuate. I'm coming home early.
Wife: We'll be fine.
Me: Uh, no. Hope is not a COA.
Wife: So you don't trust me to make an adult decision?


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> Me: You need to evacuate. I'm coming home early.
> Wife: We'll be fine.
> Me: Uh, no. Hope is not a COA.
> Wife: So you don't trust me to make an adult decision?



You should get out soon as.



... What is it you're driving?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 5, 2017)

I can show y'all a good time in Pensacola.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> ...they can stay formed well inland, so there is that....



Harvey is a fine example of that. It got to the point I was actually mad at it as though it was a person that simply would never leave....


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 5, 2017)

Water is running out as far north as Jax. I went to two large stores and the shelves were picked clean of water. One of the gas stations had a ring of cars trying to get in. Glad to see people are preparing early, but goddamn is it ruining my schedules.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 5, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Harvey is a fine example of that. It got to the point I was actually mad at it as though it was a person that simply would never leave....



So is Ike, Hazel, Fran, and that dreaded bitch of the Gulf Coast, Camille...


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> So is Ike, Hazel, Fran, and that dreaded bitch of the Gulf Coast, Camille...



Isn't that the truth! I have worked every one of them that hit here since 1989. I'm getting tired of them to tell you the truth.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> Me: You need to evacuate. I'm coming home early.
> Wife: We'll be fine.
> Me: Uh, no. Hope is not a COA.
> Wife: So you don't trust me to make an adult decision?



No dear, I trust you.  I don't want to get stuck because the airlines believed the weather guessers and cancelled my flight.



Frank S. said:


> You should get out soon as.
> 
> 
> 
> ... What is it you're driving?





racing_kitty said:


> I can show y'all a good time in Pensacola.



Take her up on it, and use your CAC card to get on base at Hurlburt, walk the airpark.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2017)

Just came back from buying gas. All the weenies were there filling up their cans. No water at Winn Dixie or Publix. Screw it, I got a pond.

When Andrew hit south Florida I was in the St Pete/Tampa area and as big and bad as that motherfucker was, all we got was sunshine and gusty winds. Florida's a big state. It all depends on where it makes landfall.

BTW: Maximum sustained winds now one hundred eighty fucking five.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 5, 2017)

One week from today is the 38th anniversary of Frederic making landfall here in Mobile. I slept through the worst of it, and holy shit what a mess that was. 

 These Cape Verde storms are definitely to be respected


----------



## Dame (Sep 5, 2017)

Trip of the year cancelled before they boarded the flight (thank goodness). The Ritz on St. Thomas is evacuating all guests and has turned into a shelter for the locals. They're hunkering down out there.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 5, 2017)

Dame said:


> Trip of the year cancelled before they boarded the flight (thank goodness). The Ritz on St. Thomas is evacuating all guests and has turned into a shelter for the locals. They're hunkering down out there.



At least St. Thomas has some mountains and high ground. Some of those islands are nothing but speed bumps.


----------



## Dame (Sep 5, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> At least St. Thomas has some mountains and high ground. Some of those islands are nothing but speed bumps.


Yeah, compared to Puerto Rico they are all pretty small, and that's saying something.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2017)

We're not evacuating. We're on a hill. I got guns. I got two chainsaws. Fuck Buddha. Bring it.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> We're not evacuating. We're on a hill. I got guns. I got two chainsaws. Fuck Buddha. Bring it.



Still....

Just in case... What do _you_ drive?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Don't be so sure, brother, with a Cat 5. I was in Charlotte, NC some 200-250 miles inland
> when Hugo hit Charleston, SC...and Hugo toppled hundreds of huge old Live Oaks and blew roofs off even as far inland as we were. And Hugo was a Cat 4.



Agreed. I was on Camp McCall for Hugo, and that was the first and last time they pulled us out of the field. It was a mess.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2017)

Tropical Storm Jose Becomes the 10th Named Storm of the Hurricane Season

Just plan for a week long vacation away from Florida. No sense hanging around for Irma and Jose.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2017)

Hmmmm.....

U.S. Virgin Islands seizing guns, ammo in anticipation of Irma

The governor of the U.S. Virgin Islands has ordered the territory's national guard to begin seizing guns and ammunition from citizens in preparation for Hurricane Irma's landfall.

In an executive order signed Monday, Gov. Kenneth Mapp instructed Adjutant General Deborah Howell "to take whatever actions she considers necessary to carry out the assigned mission" of maintaining and restoring public order.

"The Adjutant General is authorized and directed to seize arms, ammunition, explosives, incendiary material and any other property that may be required by the military forces for the performance of this emergency mission," the governor said in the order.

The order went into effect Tuesday at 12:01 a.m.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> U.S. Virgin Islands seizing guns, ammo in anticipation of Irma
> 
> ...



Wow!. I'd have a big problem with that one.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Still....
> 
> Just in case... What do _you_ drive?



2011 F350 6.7 turbo diesel flatbed dually with a straightback cab. I can secure my wife on the flatbed with ratchet straps and put the dogs and the beer up front with me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 5, 2017)

T


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2017)

A really detailed article on the whole situation.  It's officially the strongest storm in the Atlantic on record.

Irma is so strong it's registering on earthquake devices | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2017)

Maria has an aunt in P.R. (Aricebo), living in the mountains. She has a concrete and steel home, sheltering in place, in basement. They are getting hit pretty good now. Maria's family are from that A.O.

M.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 6, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We may get to see if the theory holds any water.



Well done man of many gasses...  I see what you did there...  nice job.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2017)

This has been a pretty stressful 24 hours for me. It is one thing to be there with some control over your, more importantly your family's, destiny, but another thing entirely to sit on the other side of the globe.

Hope isn't a COA and my wife has her plans, wrapping up prep today while she determines in the best of the Clash should she stay or should she go. With that said, the models I've seen went from "direct hit on FL" yesterday to "possible hit, but probable turn into the Atlantic...and sorry about that Carolinas" today. It is still too far out to know anything, but for now all we can do is wait.

I hate waiting.

NOAA 5AM prediction:






Other models:
















I think it is interesting, not being a weather guy like SOME people on this board , that the models differ so greatly from the NOAA's projections.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2017)

That spaghetti plot takes it a bit further east than most models. The current models do have a decent probability of bringing it very close to where I live, eventually, in Central North Carolina.  Where I live I do not need to worry about flooding, but trees down are a very real possibility.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> This has been a pretty stressful 24 hours for me. It is one thing to be there with some control over your, more importantly your family's, destiny, but another thing entirely to sit on the other side of the globe.
> 
> Hope isn't a COA and my wife has her plans, wrapping up prep today while she determines in the best of the Clash should she stay or should she go. With that said, the models I've seen went from "direct hit on FL" yesterday to "possible hit, but probable turn into the Atlantic...and sorry about that Carolinas" today. It is still too far out to know anything, but for now all we can do is wait.
> 
> ...


I told ya, just like an election poll.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2017)

@AWP, my wife hates uncertainty.  She wants to go all-out and prepare for Armageddon now, or wait till Sunday to see what it's going to do.  I told her either course doesn't make much sense right now.

She hates not knowing.  I get it, but we need more information.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> @AWP, my wife hates uncertainty.  She wants to go all-out and prepare for Armageddon now, or wait till Sunday to see what it's going to do.  I told her either course doesn't make much sense right now.
> 
> She hates not knowing.  I get it, but we need more information.



Given the run on supplies (I hate Rick Scott, what a douche) and knowing that FL would be a shit show if Irma rolled into town, I wanted my wife to be ready to move. Board up the house, gatheer your supplies, and have a plan. Hopefully that won't be necessary now, but joining an exodus up 75 or 95 on Friday as the storm approaches would be an epic fail. Too many variables, too many people to evac, and her managing everything by herself? I'd rather problem solve a day or two earlier than necessary.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2017)

[


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> Given the run on supplies (I hate Rick Scott, what a douche) _*and knowing that FL would be a shit show if Irma rolled into town*_, I wanted my wife to be ready to move. Board up the house, gatheer your supplies, and have a plan. Hopefully that won't be necessary now, but joining an exodus up 75 or 95 on Friday as the storm approaches would be an epic fail. Too many variables, too many people to evac, and her managing everything by herself? I'd rather problem solve a day or two earlier than necessary.




The Sheeple are in a high panic, bread & water gone. But there's plenty of hamburger and hotdog rolls and English Muffins. Perrier and Evian are still on the shelves. Water is water, bread is bread. The old ladies are starting to snarl at one another. This being Florida, somebody pretty soon will shoot somebody dead over water, gas or bread.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The Sheeple are in a high panic, bread & water gone. But there's plenty of hamburger and hotdog rolls and English Muffins. Perrier and Evian are still on the shelves. Water is water, bread is bread. The old ladies are starting to snarl at one another. This being Florida, somebody pretty soon will shoot somebody dead over water, gas or bread.


In days gone by people would fill the tub and sinks up with water, now it has to come from a bottle.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> In days gone by people would fill the tub and sinks up with water, now it has to come from a bottle.



So true.

I have well water. It's okay for the livestock and furry critters but there's a lot of rust in it. My only concern is loss of power which means my well pump goes out. But I ordered a Dupont faucet-mounted water filtration device which is supposed to be delivered tomorrow...and I bought a bunch of 5 gal buckets with lids at Lowes, so I'll be filtering and filling buckets tomorrow.

I just haven't had the disposable income to invest in a water softener or a generator. They're awful expensive.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 6, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> A really detailed article on the whole situation.  It's officially the strongest storm in the Atlantic on record.
> 
> Irma is so strong it's registering on earthquake devices | Daily Mail Online



That's not accurate at all. Without clicking through, I'd hazard a guess that the DM got their story (minus the usual DM typos and bad proofreading) from the Miami Herald, and THAT story was a crock. They eventually amended that to say "outside of the Gulf of Mexico/Carribean."  

I'm on my phone, so hot linking is a pain, but Google can turn up what I've found. Strong storms do turn up on seismographs; while the amount of energy required to do that is impressive, Irma is not alone. I found a Harvard abstract comparing the microseismic signatures of Katrina and super-typhoon Ioki (a damned impressive 2006 storm, in case anyone wants to get their "cyclone nerd" on). Category 4 storms also drum up a seismic measurement.  It's awe-inspiring, to say the least, but using that information to whip up a frenzy is garbage reporting. 

As for the "strongest storm on record" claims, that's hogwash. A hurricane's intensity is determined by its barometric pressure, not just wind speed. As of the 1200 EDT advisory, Irma's top wind was at 185mph, with a central pressure of 922mb (same as hPa). Hurricane Wilma (2005) bottomed out at 882mb, Camille (1969) hit 900mb, and Katrina dipped to 902mb.  Yes, those were all Gulf of Mexico storms, with Wilma not fitting the Cape Verde profile. 

Irma does tie with Andrew (1992) at 922mb. However, Andrew was just above the threshold for category 5 when he came ashore. In fact, he was originally considered a category 4 when he came ashore (154mph winds); the category 5 designation came a few years later after reviewing the damage reports and read outs from various weather stations. 

Irma is a strong, dangerous storm. The media's overwhelming desire to sensationalize this storm only serves to numb the public to the gravity of the situation now, and with regards to future major hurricanes. If every storm becomes the storm of the century, then people will tune out the people who bill it as such. Compare them to other storms, certainly. That gives people a reference point that they can understand, and is much less full of malarkey than "WORST STORM EVER" in big, red letters.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> The media's overwhelming desire to sensationalize this storm only serves to numb the public to the gravity of the situation now




They sensationalize even tropical storms, which are basically rain producers of less violence than your average big thunderstorm. So people do become numb. Ratings and revenue increase proportionately to the amount of fear they can generate. But it can backfire.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> So true.
> 
> I have well water. It's okay for the livestock and furry critters but there's a lot of rust in it. My only concern is loss of power which means my well pump goes out. But I ordered a Dupont faucet-mounted water filtration device which is supposed to be delivered tomorrow...and I bought a bunch of 5 gal buckets with lids at Lowes, so I'll be filtering and filling buckets tomorrow.
> 
> I just haven't had the disposable income to invest in a water softener or a generator. They're awful expensive.



Look into an RO system. Next to no maintenance and most plumbing companies will let you rent them until you reach the MSRP and then you keep it. That's we did with our well. It hooks up to one faucet and that's the drinking water. It also has a 20gal tank, so you always have a reserve built in. We got ours when they first started getting popular years back and it was like 60$ a month for 2yrs...now I think to buy outright it is 600, so that monthly payment will be a lot lower.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 6, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, whoever was today's pilot on DL431 with service to San Juan has some huge balls. From Flightradar 24's Twitter feed earlier:


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 6, 2017)

So roughly 3-4 days out and there is no water, bread, and gas (except premium and diesel and that is running out). Moderate resupply is expected, but expect long ass lines.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> In days gone by people would fill the tub and sinks up with water, now it has to come from a bottle.



My wife bought two buckets from Home Depot and cleaned those out. Boom, water. When all of this is over, some of the supplies can go into the buckets for future use. Bathtub water to flush the toilet, no problem.

She's a city girl and knows this much while all of the Hank Williams Jr. crowd in FL have lost their minds over bottled water.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 6, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, whoever was today's pilot on DL431 with service to San Juan has some huge balls. From Flightradar 24's Twitter feed earlier:
> 
> View attachment 19624


It made it and turned around.

Flightradar24 on Twitter


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 6, 2017)

Raptor said:


> It made it and turned around.
> 
> Flightradar24 on Twitter



Yup. Hats off to the forecasters and ground crew for pulling off that turn-and-burn.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Up here on the flight deck we expect it be a little bumpy, so we're gonna' keep the Fasten Seatbelts sign on for the entire flight. Unfortunately this means our cabin service may be curtailed, but we're going to do our best to make this a safe and uneventful flight. If you look out the left side you'll notice the big goddamn storm we're flying into, but Boeing makes great products, so nothing to worry about. So, sit back and enjoy the flight and thank you for flying with Delta Airlines. Flight attendants, cross check and prepare for departure.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 6, 2017)

Why, look at you, educating and moderating hours from the eye of the storm, and in a mod election week, no less! You're a daisy after all, sah..!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## amlove21 (Sep 6, 2017)

This thing is real. 

We are flushing 50 people on 4 different COAs and it's a dangerous piece of weather. 

Really worried about anyone thinking about staying- I think that's a bad call (understatement).


----------



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> This thing is real.
> 
> We are flushing 50 people on 4 different COAs and it's a dangerous piece of weather.
> 
> Really worried about anyone thinking about staying- I think that's a bad call (understatement).




I have to stay. I can't abandon my livestock. If I have broken fences from falling limbs I'll have cows and our two horses running loose.

Back in '04, we had four hurricanes cross Florida and I made round-the-clock trips hauling livestock up to a friend's farm in northern Alabama...and they ended up having weather worse than us. It's a crap shoot, but you're right...anybody who doesn't have a compelling reason to stay needs to GTFO.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 7, 2017)

It looks like it is tracking back east a tad.  If that holds true, it'll hit SC and go right up the gut of SC and NC.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 7, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, whoever was today's pilot on DL431 with service to San Juan has some huge balls. From Flightradar 24's Twitter feed earlier:
> 
> View attachment 19624


The comments in that Twitter feed are some of the funniest I've read in a while.  Good stuff.

FWIW, one of the comments in that Twitter showed a weather report (METAR) from SJU at the time with winds of only 11kts with gusts to 20.  Not too bad actually.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 7, 2017)

"Hey Mike, hold my beer and watch this....."


----------



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2017)

My mobile, gas-pump-operated, 100 gallon outdoor shower facility.

*Admin Edit*
'Here's my super sweet shower truck now with 100% less license plate in it!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 7, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> View attachment 19622



You forgot that the state is shaped like a handgun, so the NRA is at fault too!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> My mobile, gas-pump-operated, 100 gallon outdoor shower facility.
> 
> **Admin Edit*
> 'Here's my super sweet shower truck now with 100% less license plate in it!*



Thank you mis hermanos...momentary lapse of PERSEC awareness. :wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2017)

[QUO


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think you are in for one hell of a ride, amigo. This will be some serious wind and water.
> 
> Keep us in the loop when you can..



I'm back at the VA ER  J after a ambulance ride waiting toget a cat scan. Fat lotta fucking good I am


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 8, 2017)

Eyes on the clock.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I'm back at the VA ER  J after a ambulance ride waiting toget a cat scan. Fat lotta fucking good I am



WTH. Feel better, brother.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 8, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I'm back at the VA ER  J after a ambulance ride waiting toget a cat scan. Fat lotta fucking good I am



Hope all is well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 8, 2017)

This no good: U.S. Virgin Islands spent money intended to help after hurricanes


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, our anniversary plans seem to have gone to shit.  We were supposed to be landing Ft Lauderdale on Tuesday.  All we need is a beach, some sun and a place to sleep. Hopefully it will still happen.  We are still planning on retiring down there next year.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 8, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This no good: U.S. Virgin Islands spent money intended to help after hurricanes



Maybe they took advisement from the Clinton Foundation


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2017)

Cabbage Head said:


> Well, our anniversary plans seem to have gone to shit.  We were supposed to be landing Ft Lauderdale on Tuesday.  All we need is a beach, some sun and a place to sleep. Hopefully it will still happen.  We are still planning on retiring down there next year.



That blows. Are you back at home?


----------



## Dame (Sep 8, 2017)

Cabbage Head said:


> Well, our anniversary plans seem to have gone to shit.  We were supposed to be landing Ft Lauderdale on Tuesday.  All we need is a beach, some sun and a place to sleep. Hopefully it will still happen.  We are still planning on retiring down there next year.


No beach and no sun here right now. Monsoon season. But you guys are still welcome to head this way.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Sep 8, 2017)

I've got two young brothers in law, that are being willfully ignorant in Homestead. I'm hoping this is nothing like Katrina...

Stay safe brothers and sisters!

I find it interesting , the local news here in KC MO says our utility service personnel are Rollin' out to assist Florida utilities personnel. So I'm guessing, Utilities may be down in the south. Sucks that the state is 6-9hr drive north to south on a nice day and may take longer to fix once the storms pass.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 9, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> I've got two young brothers in law, that are being willfully ignorant in Homestead. I'm hoping this is nothing like Katrina...
> 
> Stay safe brothers and sisters!
> 
> I find it interesting , the local news here in KC MO says our utility service personnel are Rollin' out to assist Florida utilities personnel. So I'm guessing, Utilities may be down in the south. Sucks that the state is 6-9hr drive north to south on a nice day and may take longer to fix once the storms pass.



Katrina was a weak hurricane. They said this was more massive than Andrew.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks like going up the west coast....bad for my sister in law in Venice...she decided to ride it out.

Hurricane Irma to batter Florida with catastrophic storm surge, wind and rain


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 9, 2017)

Airlines hasn't canceled the flight yet.  I am thinking that they will.  We will figure out someplace to go.  Not back to work for a couple of weeks....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Here


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2017)

Holt Shit!  This is insane.  

Hurricane Irma Has Caused a Part of the Ocean to Disappear in the Bahamas


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 9, 2017)

Same thing happened in Mobile Bay in 1979. Frederic was a solid cat. 4 storm, and he pulled enough water out that someone could walk from shore clear to the shipping channel (if it weren't for the 130mph winds).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Holt Shit!  This is insane.
> 
> Hurricane Irma Has Caused a Part of the Ocean to Disappear in the Bahamas


Get to the high ground.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Holt Shit!  This is insane.
> 
> Hurricane Irma Has Caused a Part of the Ocean to Disappear in the Bahamas



Not to sound all bible thumper, conspiracy theory wack job but who here is waiting for Johnny Cash, the 4 horsemen and trumpets blaring, besides me?

M.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 10, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Not to sound all bible thumper, conspiracy theory wack job but who here is waiting for Johnny Cash, the 4 horsemen and trumpets blaring, besides me?
> 
> M.



You just want to see the world burn, minus a portion in Montana for your cat ranch.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 10, 2017)

I use to run on this side walk everyday......the water will come back in about 6-8 hrs when Irma hits Tampa as a CAT 1 storm. 






Edit.....NSFW due to languages......:-"


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 10, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I use to run on this side walk everyday......the water will come back in about 6-8 hrs when Irma hits Tampa as a CAT 1 storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been seeing this a lot. Funny that this video is actually right in front of my old condo.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

NOAA's already dropped it to a Cat 2. It may be a Cat 1 by the time it hits us in Orlando. As of an hour ago my wife still had power, but Seminole County's tornado sirens have gone off three times today. This exchange at 7:30 PM:

"It is calm here right now. We had a lot of wind and rain earlier."
"Go take a look at the roof."
"Go fuck yourself. I'm not going out in that."
"You said it is calm."
"Relatively calm, ass."
"That's not what you said."
"You can still go fuck yourself. I'm not going outside."


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

My wife just sent an email. She just lost power. Seminole County (NE of Orlando).


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2017)

I just spoke to Mrs. AWP. Power's still out and while she hasn't ventured outside on the surface everything seems to be okay. We'll know more later.

How are our other FL members and their families doing?


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 11, 2017)

We are getting word from 3 or 4 of our teams staged and responding now- some areas worse than others. 

I'll echo @AWP 's request- if able throw a shout on the board and let us know if we can help.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 11, 2017)

All good in the panhandle.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 11, 2017)

sister in law in Venice came through with just minor issues....large tree went down, but did not hit anything of value.  This is her first Hurricane, luckily it all worked out.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow, what a ride. I was stuck in the hospital--still am TFN--Mrs Ocoka pulled a 48 hour shift in Tampa and was basically locked down. Two of my sons were at the house 50 miles away and lost power before the storm even reached them. The Mrs just got home and send a BDA, Lots of trees and power lines down, fences smashed but aside from some roof flashing and soffit tore off, the house did all right.

The boys were fine in spite of the instant weening from electronic devices, brought out their old board games--like Battleship--and reportedly adapted to the new reality.

Power will probably be out for s few more days. The pups are fine, they slept in kitchen and the horses turned their backs to the wind and rode it out like tough guys.

We have so much to be thankful for.

Ps. TR weathered his first hurricane like a little furry Belgian SOF Commando...in other words he slept through it on his back with his feet in the air.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2017)

My boss has property down there on one of the islands.  It's fucked.  Instead of focusing on the negative, she zeroed in on what's important.  Tonight she leaves with a trailer and hope...feels good to work for such a company.


----------



## CDG (Sep 11, 2017)

Glad to see all the relatively positive reports from the members here.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Ps. TR weathered his first hurricane like a little furry Belgian SOF Commando...in other words he slept through it on his back with his feet in the air.



TR is just freaking awesome


----------



## pardus (Sep 11, 2017)

Friday 08 SEP, "Pardus we are flying 4 Blackhawks to Florida ASAP. Get your shit together, you're going with them to _help_."

"No worries, what exactly do you mean by "help"?"

"Hurricane! Whargargarbleeeee...."

So I raided my medical section cage, a local hospital, and came up with this mountain of shit.



The Blackhawks left today, they took 2 flight medics and bumped me, I was due to fly down tomorrow on a Chinook or C17. I got word late this afternoon, that the entire effort has been downgraded due to the reduced damage from what was predicted.  So I'm not going. Fuck!


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 11, 2017)

Lost power around 0200. Power just came back on. Minor damage to fences and fallen debris. Otherwise no structural damage. Downtown is flooded worse than it ever has been in recent memory but otherwise the city is well enough. Around 0300 last night the wind went choo choo crazy.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 11, 2017)

pardus said:


> Friday 08 SEP, "Pardus we are flying 4 Blackhawks to Florida ASAP. Get your shit together, you're going with them to _help_."
> 
> "No worries, what exactly do you mean by "help"?"
> 
> ...



That blows.


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2017)

Companies are quoting more than a week w/o power in central FL to some residential areas. I hope our proximity to I-4, retail areas, and the like reduces our wait time.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2017)

pardus said:


> Friday 08 SEP, "Pardus we are flying 4 Blackhawks to Florida ASAP. Get your shit together, you're going with them to _help_."
> 
> "No worries, what exactly do you mean by "help"?"
> 
> ...



So, you're upset mate? LOL. 

M.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> Companies are quoting more than a week w/o power in central FL to some residential areas. I hope our proximity to I-4, retail areas, and the like reduces our wait time.



My family in Dr Phillips is good on power, so it's likely you probably shouldn't have to wait too long. 

My experience is that it's best to be on the same grid as emergency services. '04 storms we weren't without power for more than a few hours because we were next to the sheriff's department in Kissimmee.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> My family in Dr Phillips is good on power, so it's likely you probably shouldn't have to wait too long.
> 
> My experience is that it's best to be on the same grid as emergency services. '04 storms we weren't without power for more than a few hours because we were next to the sheriff's department in Kissimmee.



My wife said ours (Lake Mary) flickered once about 2AM, so something's happening.


----------



## CQB (Sep 12, 2017)

So there have been about five one in 100 year storms in about the last 70 years. Without launching into a climate change debate, the issue for the population is the construction of buildings with measures in place that will mitigate risk.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> Companies are quoting more than a week w/o power in central FL to some residential areas. I hope our proximity to I-4, retail areas, and the like reduces our wait time.



My wife just called. We're still w/o power and may be out for a week...and since we have a well, we're also without running water. So that sucks. 

Maybe Pardus can fly down here with all his super sweet tacticool kit a save us.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2017)

CQB said:


> So there have been about five one in 100 year storms in about the last 70 years. Without launching into a climate change debate, the issue for the population is the construction of buildings with measures in place that will mitigate risk.



I had read an article about that.  The claim "once in 'N' years storm" is based on probability data and is irrespective of climate data.  The article was about Harvey, but the concept is the same anywhere.

The "500-year" flood, explained: why Houston was so underprepared for Hurricane Harvey

The remnants of Irma are coming through my area, expecting a couple inches of rain and 20 mph wind.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2017)

These guys were ready for the 50-year storm.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

Without knowing the background of these extras on the island, I'm having a difficult time fabricating  outrage towards Marriott. What happens when one of the non-paying passengers they 'rescue' assault a guest?

Tourists 'abandoned on Caribbean island by Marriott' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Florida173 (Sep 12, 2017)

CQB said:


> So there have been about five one in 100 year storms in about the last 70 years. Without launching into a climate change debate, the issue for the population is the construction of buildings with measures in place that will mitigate risk.



It's the actual reasoning for the concept based on flood insurance. 1 and 100 chance of that kind of storm, not one every 100 years.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Without knowing the background of these extras on the island, I'm having a difficult time fabricating  outrage towards Marriott. What happens when one of the non-paying passengers they 'rescue' assault a guest?
> 
> Tourists 'abandoned on Caribbean island by Marriott' | Daily Mail Online


Peak Outrage Culture man.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Without knowing the background of these extras on the island, I'm having a difficult time fabricating  outrage towards Marriott. What happens when one of the non-paying passengers they 'rescue' assault a guest?
> 
> Tourists 'abandoned on Caribbean island by Marriott' | Daily Mail Online


Or sues the company claiming the ferry crew was inappropriate?


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

CQB said:


> the issue for the population is the construction of buildings with measures in place that will mitigate risk.



We could build underground metropoli as in THX1138. Eventually, end up as Elois and Morlochs since us bipeds are binary by nature...


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2017)

I've thought that those in the twister zones in the US would be better off building underground, or partially underground as it would be the logical thing to do IMO. Coober Pedy is a town here built underground but for a different reason, to escape heat. 
BTW how far was that climb by THX at the end? Lacto burnout or what?


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

CQB said:


> I've thought that those in the twister zones in the US would be better off building underground, or partially underground as it would be the logical thing to do IMO. Coober Pedy is a town here built underground but for a different reason, to escape heat.
> BTW how far was that climb by THX at the end? Lacto burnout or what?



When I was younger I confused that part of the film with the end of Logan's Run.
Jenny Agutter... Sigh... ETA: no lacto burnout with them girls of hers.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> My wife just called. We're still w/o power and may be out for a week...and since we have a well, we're also without running water. So that sucks.
> 
> Maybe Pardus can fly down here with all his super sweet tacticool kit a save us.



and this is why you need a backup hand pump on the well... or a windmill...  or solar with a battery farm...


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 19668



I have six kids.  The last time we lost power, because of an ice storm, my wife and I said "Sweet!  We can go to bed early!"  Best sleep we ever had.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 14, 2017)

CQB said:


> I've thought that those in the twister zones in the US would be better off building underground, or partially underground as it would be the logical thing to do IMO.



Depends on the water table.  We have our fair share of tornado activity here and lots of people do have basements.  Once the power goes out you better have a generator or a solid battery backup on that sump pump.  If you don't, that basement will be a swimming pool in short order.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2017)

Wife got power sun nite. I'm still in the hospital. They saved my life


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Wife got power sun nite. I'm still in the hospital. They saved my life



Were they able to reattach it?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Were they able to reattach it?



Power, yes. Colon, no. They had to move my anus temporarily about a foot and a half NE. For three months before they can reconnect.

What a month.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2017)

[!


----------

